# 4th Ed AIM/Maptool game needs players



## DarinCo (Oct 23, 2011)

My long-running AD&D Fourth Edition game "Empire Lands" (rebooted  from Exile Lands) is again re-starting. We play on Saturday nights, from  7:30 eastern until 11:30 eastern time. The game will be  starting with  new first level characters, based on 28 points build,(to -6 points in  the character builder program) with standard starting funds. We're  having a "get organized" chat tomorrow (10/21/11) on AIM, and starting a  play next week (10/29/11).   Most of the campaign information can be  found at exiledlandsdnd.wikispaces.com/Fourth+Edi... and the other pages there.
If you have any questions, feel free to email DarinCo @AO l.com or AIM to DarinCo.


<b>Edit: Thanks for your interest, we filled the game this week. </b>


----------



## mariuspilsener (Oct 29, 2011)

sent you an email, you could also contact me via AIM at mahreetwo, if it's sitll open


----------

